# BIG ND Bow Kill



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

My friend, Joe Bender, from the Bottineau area killed this buck this past weekend. It's a main frame 7x7 w/ drop time and a few kickers.

Sweet kill!

Mike

[siteimg]5988[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5987[/siteimg]


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow great buck. Probably the biggest bow kill i have seen this year. What a memory!!They have snow up there?


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

That is sick, CONGRATS to your buddy.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Very nice buck! Was he watching this deer or did the buck travel near his stand and make a mistake?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Been watching him for a few months. He knew he was in the area...


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Read somewhere that you sat for like 60 some days before you stuck him, good for you!
That's a fantastic trophy and it souonds like you more than deserved it!
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

1340, that is a great buck, got pictures of it saturday night!

My sister and brother-in-law live close to the area that it was taken in and they have last years shed that we are pretty sure are from that buck!


----------



## hbbrownie (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks like i gotta move to North Dakota! Great Buck!!


----------



## oneida bows (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow Congradulations on that Trophy. Joe


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow is all i can say, that is a real nice buck, congrates to your buddy. :beer:


----------

